# Superuser vs SuperSU?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anybody know if SuperSU is the new standard for the superuser functions? I know it's always been the original superuser that was king, but is this new version truly the better version now? Should it be included as the norm in ROM's?

More importantly, should I switch to SuperSU and never look back?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.10.0, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------

